# The White House Releases Photo of Obama Shooting a Gun



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

"President Barack Obama shoots clay targets on the range at Camp David, Md., Saturday, Aug. 4, 2012. (Official White House Photo by Pete Souza)," the caption reads.

Propaganda? Where are we going with this?

I'll be back. I'm going hunting with John Kerry before he takes off for that new State Department gig.

BTW, Happy Groundhog Day MC!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd rather he go hunting with Dick Cheeney.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Hush said:


> I'd rather he go hunting with Dick Cheeney.


 Eyes & Ears and a Vest and you should be "Good to Go"!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

He shoots like a pussy.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Thats a odd angle to shoot clays at. Looks more like he is shooting at a paper target perhaps the Constitution.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

MaDuce said:


> Thats a odd angle to shoot clays at. Looks more like he is shooting at a paper target perhaps the Constitution.


Our FBI files just got a little bit fatter!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

MaDuce said:


> Thats a odd angle to shoot clays at. Looks more like he is shooting at a paper target perhaps the Constitution.


Hmmm... I just "liked" MaDuce's post a few minutes ago and there's a black Crown Vic with two guys in suits pulling into my driveway right now.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

sdb29 said:


> Hmmm... I just "liked" MaDuce's post a few minutes ago and there's a black Crown Vic with two guys in suits pulling into my driveway right now.


I'm sure they are just there to sell Amway Products, or Girl Scout cookies!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express and flew a plane once that doesn't make me a pilot, this guys shoots a gun once for a publicity stunt, holds it like he expects it to bite him in the ass, and thinks that he can fool the rest of the World into believing he is a shooter.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

If you look closely at the stock...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

On the way to the range-he had the White House Chef informed they'd be having "skeets" for dinner tonight!


----------



## Newton Savage (Jan 27, 2013)

Truck said:


>


Uhm, did you not get the memo?

Official White House statement that accompanied the photo...

"This official White House photograph is being made available only for publication by news organizations and/or for personal use printing by the subject(s) of the photograph. *The photograph may not be manipulated in any way* and may not be used in commercial or political materials, advertisements, emails, products, promotions that in any way suggests approval or endorsement of the President, the First Family, or the White House."

He is trying to control us even more!


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Newton Savage said:


> Uhm, did you not get the memo?
> 
> Official White House statement that accompanied the photo...
> 
> ...


2nd Amendment done, now onto the 1st.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Newton Savage said:


> Uhm, did you not get the memo?
> 
> Official White House statement that accompanied the photo...
> 
> ...












Oh ok then. Never mind. You're not seeing this. It was not posted.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Oh ok then. Never mind. You're not seeing this. It was not posted.


Well played, sir, well played.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

Hmmmm, the same week pictures of Obama shooting a gun, George Bushes dog Barney is reported dead. Coincendence?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Newton Savage said:


> Uhm, did you not get the memo?
> 
> "This official White House photograph is being made available only for publication by news organizations and/or for personal use printing by the subject(s) of the photograph. *The photograph may not be manipulated in any way* and may not be used in commercial or political materials, advertisements, emails, products, promotions that in any way suggests approval or endorsement of the President, the First Family, or the White House."


In the words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference at this point does it make?"


----------

